# trying to take better photos, opinions please



## hunter-27 (Apr 1, 2008)

3 pics, tried diffent settings in each.  Opinions wanted or I would not have asked.


----------



## gketell (Apr 1, 2008)

They are really too small for good feedback.  Can you post them again as 640x480 or 800x600 or so?


----------



## gerryr (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree with Greg about the size, but I would also recommend losing the bear.  It's cute but distracts from the pen because there's more of it than the pens.  Also, it's a good idea to tell us exactly what camera you're using so we can see what's possible.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 1, 2008)

I seem to struggle with getting a photo of size to be accepted by the site image size restriction.

The bear?  The wife?  Go figure.  I don't want to become a pro level photographer just do what I can with what I have.  That being said, I'll skin the bear and make a rug. [:0] 

Camera is a Minolta DiMage Z20.  It is a few years old but again, it is what I own, so...........

Thanks


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 1, 2008)

Too much front glare. You need to filter the light and/or use two sidelights. Opinions vary on the use of props. Here, the arguments usually favor getting rid of props as the pen is the only issue of importance. The object is a good pen image, not creative photography. OTOH, we all succumb occasionally and get (or try to) clever with props.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 1, 2008)

This is actually a pretty decent camera.  I used a Konica Minolta DiMage Z5 before I switched to Nikon and it has a lot a good features like manual white balance and even manual focusing.  Be sure you're shooting at the finest resolution, 2560x1920.  This will give you the most detail.  Assuming that your background really is that shade of blue, then your white balance is OK.  But, using a dark colored background and having the camera set on "Auto" will create problems, such as blown highlights and loss of detail in light areas.  Try the same shot and set the exposure compensation to -1.0 and see how it turns out.  My guess is that it will be better.  Also, orient the pen so that it's as parallel as possible to the back of the camera.  This will help get the entire pen in focus.  It looks like you may have used the flash to take these.  Flash will ruin an otherwise good pen photo because the light from a flash is extremely harsh and will reflect off the finish and the fittings.  Get a couple of 27w CFLs with a color temperature of 5500K and use one on either side of pen.  You can even use a piece of white paper over them as a diffuser if you don't have or want a light tent.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> This is actually a pretty decent camera.  I used a Konica Minolta DiMage Z5 before I switched to Nikon and it has a lot a good features like manual white balance and even manual focusing.  Be sure you're shooting at the finest resolution, 2560x1920.  This will give you the most detail.  Assuming that your background really is that shade of blue, then your white balance is OK.  But, using a dark colored background and having the camera set on "Auto" will create problems, such as blown highlights and loss of detail in light areas.  Try the same shot and set the exposure compensation to -1.0 and see how it turns out.  My guess is that it will be better.  Also, orient the pen so that it's as parallel as possible to the back of the camera.  This will help get the entire pen in focus.  It looks like you may have used the flash to take these.  Flash will ruin an otherwise good pen photo because the light from a flash is extremely harsh and will reflect off the finish and the fittings.  Get a couple of 27w CFLs with a color temperature of 5500K and use one on either side of pen.  You can even use a piece of white paper over them as a diffuser if you don't have or want a light tent.



Yes the blue is really THAT blue   Thanks for the advice.  The camera has more settings and features than I'm smart enough to understand I think.


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hunter-27_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt that. Try this link for a good tutorial on how to use your exposure settings to full effect. You paid for 'em, might as well use 'em.  Understanding this will help your photography immensely  http://blog.richnetapps.com/index.php/exposure

Have fun!

Dan


----------

